# Vets at Calais



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We will be returning to the UK from Calais on 27th. Nov. and will need to have Dylan Dawg treated by the vet before embarkation. 

I have a few vets Tel. Nos. from other threads, but what I would like to know is when returning to the ferry port, do the vets normally require any notice to carry out the treatment, or can you just phone up and have it done the same day? 
Also, is there a campsite or safe place to park up for the couple of days it takes to get him treated and for it to be valid, within walking distance of the vets.
Finally, although I have gleaned one or two addresses from the site, can anyone recommend a vet that satisfies the criteria above???

As always, thanks for any info!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Rob we hate staying at Calais for 2 days so usually find a vet thats about a day away from the port.
We have used one South of Troyes about 5 hr to Calais.
Clinique Veterinaire
Dr Andre/Dr Collot
1, Z.A. Les Barbes d'Or
10260 Saint Parres Les Vaudes

tel 03/25/40/94/94 or 0033 325 40 94 94

There are campsites around, we though ,stayed at the aires at Lac d' Orient which is now next to the municipal campsite and about 20mins drive from the vets. I think it is best to have an appoint ment but I'm sure you can just turn up and wait. I think they were open from 3or 4 pm until 6 
If you approach on the N71 from Troyes you will see the vets on your Right you then take a right turn (zone artisnal) and follow that to vets. there was a large parking area at the end of the road when we were last there, unless the have built on it. Plenty of road parking.
If coming back on a Sat am on ferry (they take the 24-48hrs to be when you book in) we usually have an appt between 5&6pm that means we are in the 48hrs period and over 24hrs.

The vets at Calais is Dr Mottouul
Centre Veterinaire
139 Boulevard Curie
calais 62100
tel 0321821511 or 0033 321821511

We found it on "pages jaune" the french yellow pages on the internet and you can print off a map. or go to mappy 

we usually take our Frontline with us and they will use that plus give the worming treatment. Its much easier now with the new blue pets passport as its easier to check its in the right place DO MAKE SURE THE DATE AND TIME ARE WRITTEN IN AS WELL AS VETS STAMP AND SIGNATURE.

The Frontline and Combo Frontline is cheaper in France. We usually buy a 6 pack whilst in France.

Hope that is of some help.

ps there is also an aires at Calais I believe they now charge €7 a night.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

http://www.campinglachaumiere.com/

Husband and wife team who own the site, Bernardette also speaks English and works at the local vet she will arrange an appointment.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Good points Rob!! I have made a note of all this too (as you know Paul and I are off too ...!) I have learnt one thing from this thread (well one in particular..!) and that is to make the return ferry midweek if possible as weekends are not good to see a vet. This is something I may not have thought of just booking by dates alone.
Hope Dylan Dawg has a great holiday Rob!! Ana and Paul xx


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Rita do you have to buy the Frontline from a vet in France or have you found another source??????????
Rob,
I never find 24 hrs on the Cote d'Opale a problem.After waiting more than a few times for the silly Frontline/Drontal regime to kick in i still find new things to look at and see.Old and easily pleased :roll: Get to 65 your pleased for an extra 24 hours anywhere.

Youve probably got Chritiane Petry's details.She speaks good English and if you ask for 'un rendez vous' she will come to the phone.
Camping in November.??Bit windy on Blanc Nez and little comfort.Most sites will be shut
I think the new site at Escalles behind Blanc Nez opens all year.
Sheltered,Electric Hook up,Hard Standing...Les Erables.Good walking for the dog.

Always Gaby at Manoir de Senlecques (web site via Google)in Boulogne s Mer
He will book vet and his camping has Electric/Hard standing but is not now (since the horses) very dog friendly.No where to walk..IMHO.
If you use this option check he has made the vet appointment a few days before arriving.Vet is by the Auchan supermarche roundabout.

I will meet you on the fish quay in Boulogne one day Rita and show you the wonders of the area like Nausica and then there is Nausica did i mention Nausica.This really must be the most interesting fish museum in the World.

Nick


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everybody for your replies - It's given me plenty to work on!!!

I'll be taking my own Frontline anyway, as Dylan will need treating half way through the trip. Our vet also recommended treating him for Heartworm.

Oh! and thanks Rita for encouraging me to get Dylan Passported in the first place we wouldn't have bothered at all if it hadn't been for you (even if we were slow getting off the mark!).


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi robmd

i don't know how long you are going for so if you have already thought of this - forget i posted.

dylan WILL be given frontline by the french vet so make sure you don't administer frontline too close to your return date or you may double dose him.

have taken smudge over 3 times and use christine pietry. we have never made an appointment. we kip on the tunnel waiting area aka as the lorry park.

mike


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Mike,

I have just Frontlined Dylan as routine. If I treat him again in about 6 weeks, it will be another 6 weeks before he will be treated for his return to the UK.
Normally I treat him every 2 months, but a couple of weeks earlier should be OK

Thanks for the rest of the info also!


----------

